# Byron Ferguson Bows ???



## D.Delozier (May 21, 2009)

Does anyone here know anything about the bows made by Byron Ferguson himself, Not the ones Bear markets with his name on them. I'm looking for opinions on worksmanship, shootability,and do they compare to other higher end bows?


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

I got a Woodsman longbow that Byron made some years ago for some guy on the internet. Its 55lbs @28 and shoots like a dream im really happy with it ive had it for 2-3 years now and plan to keep it. Its honestly one of the most silent bows ive ever heard it makes almost no sound at release. 

Heres a photo I took of it on a deer trail while I was stump shooting this afternoon. Quality is poor because its from my cell phone but itel do.


----------



## Wolf among dogs (Jan 5, 2007)

Zach (his son) makes them and he does an awesome job !


----------



## RHC (Jul 5, 2006)

I think they are a good example of a Hill style longbow.If you like that kind of bow they are nice.

I like a R/D longbow much more.I just don't get along with that style.


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

they are made by his son not Byron.


----------



## pyro (Dec 19, 2008)

I asked Zach to build me one of his custom Z58 longbows last year. Bamboo facing and backing. Wow! It's a fast bow. And the workmanship that went into the bow is really awesome! He has several models to choose from. I don't think you could go wrong with any of them.


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

I could be wrong (and please don't quote me on this) but I think the older bows made by Byron were manufactured by him, and I'm not sure whether or not he is still involved with bowyery. The newer Z-Bows are made by Zach alone and are pretty much a different, separate thing


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

IIRC, Byron got out of the bow making gig years ago. He used to make them. Not any more.


----------



## D.Delozier (May 21, 2009)

I recently bought a Patriot long bow # 822 that was made by Byron Ferguson in 1993, It's a left hand 68 in. #68 @ 29. It'll be a while till I'm ready to shoot that weight, got to work up to that.


----------



## carey j (Jun 25, 2010)

*Byron Ferguson longbow*

What is the best bang for the buck in a Byron Ferguson type longbow today?


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

not sure what you mean by a "Byron furguson" type longbow? There are english longbows and deflex /reflex longbows

The baest bang for your buck is a bow you like and you can shoot well, doesnt really matter who makes it.....


----------



## emtwizard (Nov 1, 2009)

Wonder if they make there bows for left handed shooters?


----------



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

Yes, Zach makes left and right handed bow. You can get a free DVD ( I think it is free) by writing to: Zach Ferguson
P.O. Box 1314
Hartselle, AL 35640

You can also check out Ferguson Productions on the web, or byronferguson.com.


----------



## old time (Dec 25, 2011)

*what's a fair price?*

I hosted an outdoor tv show many years ago and had invited Byron down as a guest. when he came it was just before he went to Tokyo to do the now famous Super People show. This was early in his career and as he was leaving he presented me with one of his original long bows. It's a left handed, 68", "Alaska", 60lb @ 28", and is signed and numbered #163. I am now retired and gave up hunting years ago. What would be a fair price for it?


----------

